# The container store



## NickC4 (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi all, I was looking around the container store and I found these. 
http://mobile.usablenet.com/mt/www....orage/storageBoxes/plastic?productId=10000166
They look pretty good but I can't tell how clear they are and I'll want to see my T. well. Have any of you guys ordered one of these? What were they like? If not, do you guys have any other suggestions? 
Keep them based on an adult terrestrial T. 
Thanks for your time, 
Nick


----------



## Vespula (Jan 6, 2012)

Those are pretty good containers. I get mine from WalMart and Dollar Tree. They're cheaper there, and you won't have to pay shipping.


----------



## jbm150 (Jan 6, 2012)

They look pretty good.  They already have ultra clear shoe boxes that make awesome enclosures for small to medium terrestrials.

Have various sizes of *these*

If you can get to a store, you might also find these tall upright ultra clear containers (on right)






Fantastic for medium sized burrowers!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RJ2 (Jan 6, 2012)

I like that tall container, is that the lid next to it on the ground? does it snap on? or does it work like the cube lid?


----------



## jbm150 (Jan 6, 2012)

Yes, that is the lid, it's made of the same clear material.  They fit tightly into the top and you don't need any locking mechanism. If the ones you find don't lock together very well, it wouldn't be anything to put a couple holes through both the lid and adjoining lip and put a pin through to keep it in place.  But all mine lock together nice and tight


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jan 6, 2012)

I bought a box of those that you linked, but they aren't nearly as clear as those jbm posted.  The clear shoeboxes and the like are much better for display, but also 4X the money.


----------



## Amoeba (Jan 6, 2012)

I gave up on kritter keepers in favor of *THESE* 7 qt Sterilite boxes. They were $2.17 ea plus tax and they take to drilling well.


----------



## jbm150 (Jan 6, 2012)

That's where I'm going to run into problems.  The biggest shoe boxes aren't going to suit my big Ts.  For me, clarity of enclosure is paramount and I'll pay extra for it.  I wish I could find large enclosures, like the sterlite ones, but ultra clear.  I don't want glass because it is so heavy, should I have to move.  And while I'll pay more, I can't pay to the extent of the ones from tarantula homes.  I'd like to start making my own polycarbonate or acrylic cages but I just don't have the equipment for it....


----------



## NickC4 (Jan 6, 2012)

Hmm. I think I'll pay a little extra to get a clearer container


----------



## Jared781 (Jan 8, 2012)

im actually just about to order from this place... like now! aha


----------

